# Flathead Catfish online Tournament



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Starts Today 8/1/2011 and will end 8/31/2011

*Flathead Catfish Tournament

Post your fish right here on PFF 
Largest FLATHEADS
1st $100 with a 1st place trophy
2nd $40
3rd $30
4th $ 20
5th $ 10


LEADER BOARD
1st Jpur -31.5oz
2nd Mpur-20lbs.7oz
3rd skiffjr- 12lbs.6oz
4th Bowfisher91-12lbs4oz
5th Bowfisher-11lb.90z

Good luck stay safe keep it legit
For official rules click on link below
All Fish must be posted before midnight 8/31/2011 

*http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/groups/pensacolacatfishhunters-d9.htm#gmessage20* 
Here is length/weight chart its very accurate 
*http://mdc.mo.gov/fishing/fish-catch/game-fish/catfish/length/weight-chart
*
Congratulations to jpur for 1st place

*It was a great tournament I hope to have another here soon. 
 



*
*​


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ice breaker flathead..*

Date: August 14
Length: 28.5"
Weight: 9.91 lb
Location: Yellow R
Decent night of fishing. Also had a few nice blue cats, one was just under 15# and a couple smaller flatheads.










































Ain't much but its a start. Will be back at it soon.


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Date:8/15/11
Weight: 12.49#
Length: 31.5"


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Date: 8/15/11
Weight: 11.19 lb
Length: 30.5"


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice fish and a great way to set the bar good job on the pictures as well :thumbsup:


----------



## mpur (Aug 2, 2011)

*escambia*

caught this little guy under a log


----------



## mpur (Aug 2, 2011)

08/17/2011
length 35 7/8"
weight 20.75lbs
caught on escambia river


----------



## jpur (Aug 2, 2011)

*Escambia River*

length 27 7/8 in
weight 7.5 lbs
8-17-2011


----------



## jpur (Aug 2, 2011)

*Escambia*

Weight 31 1/2 lbs
Length 40 1/4 "
08/20/2011


----------



## jpur (Aug 2, 2011)

*Escambia*

Escambia River:thumbup:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Ha great picture and fish


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Flathead from the appalachicola river.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

i thought that was u at the gator class tournament i wasent sure, I almost won the most poundage i had over 60lbs of fish and at the last minute some guys weighed in 68lbs and my partner had the channel cat leed with 6.1 oz and at the last minute again some kid brought in a 6.3oz channel, My biggest was 21lbs, 5oz but i had some 10-13lbers


----------



## swampthang1974 (Jun 2, 2011)

wow u guys over there in Florida can catch the crap out of some flatheads that's for-sure:thumbsup:


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

yeah that was me. i had two 8 lbers die  i was trying for the channel cat most of the night but could on get 1 and 2 lbders. i was catching them on catalpa worms and liver.


----------

